# Would a capacitor work?



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi
There is a post already on here about this issue here - but with no satisfactory resolution - so here is a different angle ...

The problem is that the control panel above the door in my Rapido occasionally beeps when a surge load (usually the water pump firing) takes place. Clearly there is a momentary voltage drop which the panel interprets as being switched off and back on again ... hence the 'beep'.

So - calling all electronics experts - would putting a capacitor in series to the 12V input to the panel 'smooth' the voltage dips?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I am not an expert but used to work in refigeration on the lorries and we had problems with electronic controls and coils and motors starting and stopping we use to fit diodes to stop the problem. 

Andy


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Not in series but across the input + and -ve supply, maybe a 470mfd at 25volts, but a drop in volts could possibly be a "design fault" eg the supply cable being to small to handle the current being drawn hence the drop.
Of corse this is only my opinon and without seeing the circut diagram it's only a guess.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon5.gif

Keith


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The control panel will beep when the water level reaches 10%, this usually happens when the pump is running. 

Next time you hear the beep have a quick look at the level, there should also be a little icon flashing if it's low water. At the same time why not check the habitation battery voltage showing at the panel.

I wouldn't expect the problem to be related to wiring which is not up to the job, it's not the way Rapido do things.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If you are experiencing a voltage drop to the panel then this needs addressing. You'd need to quantify how much of a drop is actually happening. But to me, switching on the water pump should'nt cause a voltage drop at the control panel. To answer your question about the capacitor. How is the capacitor going to support the "drop" ? If indeed this is what's happening. I understand in laymans terms how this could be used to filter out unwanted frequencies in the baseline of a DC supply, but my opinion is it's not going to help in your case.

If it were me doing this I'd use a good volt meter like a Fluke that is capable of recording min/max readings & have a look at the supply to the panel. Personally & IMHO you need to do more investigation in order to find out why the panel is cutting out.

D.


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

This issue has reached a happy conclusion - today Brownhills fitted a filter (capacitor) recommended by Rapido as a workaround for this issue.

It is Rapido part no. 8REE0152 and it is wired exactly as blackbirdbiker had suggested (I didn't get to see what impedance the capacitor is ... so can't award full marks to blackbirdbiker :wink: )


----------

